# Arnis/Kali/Escrima classes in So. California?



## baronv

I live in the So. Los Angeles/Orange County border near Anaheim and have been studying martial arts, mainly kunf fu, kenpo, and jiu-jitsu for the past few years. Right now I've been interested in studying Escrima/Arnis but can't seem to find a studio or classes in my area. If any of you know of classes or studios that teach it in the So. Cal region, I'd appreciate the help.
:asian:


----------



## pesilat

> _Originally posted by baronv _
> *I live in the So. Los Angeles/Orange County border near Anaheim and have been studying martial arts, mainly kunf fu, kenpo, and jiu-jitsu for the past few years. Right now I've been interested in studying Escrima/Arnis but can't seem to find a studio or classes in my area. If any of you know of classes or studios that teach it in the So. Cal region, I'd appreciate the help.
> :asian: *



Umm ... have you tried the Inosanto Academy?

http://www.inosanto.com

Mike


----------



## baronv

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Master of Blades

Awwwwwwww man, Inosanto is doing a two day seminar down here in April and I really wanna go but dunno if I can cuz of school  

sorry to go slightly off subject :asian:


----------



## Mormegil

Inosanto Academy might be a little far (but well worth it).  It's in Marina del Rey.  Near the corner of Manchester and Lincoln.

Closer to your area is Steve Tarani's place.  It use to be call Southern California Eskrima Academy.  I'm not sure what it's called now, or even if it's still there (I'm not really in the loop).


----------



## baronv

I would like to attend the one day session, too unfortunately I can't afford it right now. It looks great though with all the different instructors there.


----------



## bart

Check out ISA Martial Arts:

10060 E. Rosecrans Avenue  
Bellflower, CA 90706 
(562) 925-1981 

We train in Doce Pares Eskrima. It's an open style gym so there are different instructors teaching various arts at different times there. The class is Mon and Wed at 7:30 and Sat at 12:00. Also there is plenty of FMA in So Cal right around you. Contact me by email if you want some more information. You can also look at the FMA instructors link on www.martialartsresource.com.


----------



## kalihand

Have you heard of IMB Academy? Torrance Ca.
GM Richard Bustillo teaches a version of eskrima that is very influenced by Cacoy Doce Pares. We stick spar and knife spar on a regular basis.
www.imbacademy.com


----------



## arnisador

There's no shortage of options out there!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

arnisador said:


> There's no shortage of options out there!



Absolutely!  So look around and see what works best for you!


----------

